# Princess Pixie Prickles Pictures



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

This topic is all about my little baby girl Pixie  
Yesterday,the 24th, she turned 2 months old and we celebrated with a nice oatmeal bath.
Unfortunately we didn't take any pics of the bathing part but Pixie really enjoyed it  
She is quilling at the moment and she's pretty grumpy because of it.
Now on to the pictures!

































I had her for one day in these pics


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is adorable  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe, she has the sweetest face ever 
I love the second to last one ^-^


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

What a darling little lady you have there.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is simply adorable.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's a beautiful hedgie


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I love the pink fleece you have her on  It works great with her color!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

She's a cutie!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Have to agree with Shae, I like the second last one best. She's just so cute! <3


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

seriously adorable. post more!


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

A little picture update of my baby girl Pixie!
I did a photoshoot in the garden this afternoon with my sister and her hedgie Igor!
It was the first time they were outside and Pixie enjoyed it, Igor not so much xD
First we gave them a bath and while drying Pixie off in her fleece bag she was lying on her back :shock: I pulled back the fleece and saw her lying there,just chilling out  
We could even stroke her belly and her head  
So, on to some pics now!!

















After her bath, look how cute she's just chilling out xD









































































And a booty shot to end the update 

You can see that her eyes aren't actually red but a little pink looking!
I'm so proud of my little baby <333
It's funny how her attitude changes after she had a bath :shock: She becomes all friendly and doesn't huff one bit!

Thanks for watching


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

She is absolutely precious and her name suits her so well! What a cutie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

OH!!! She is SO adorable! I just love how he pink reflects up to her face! STUNNING!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is just adorable. She reminds me of my Snow (RIP) I always used pink bedding with her too. She was just such a pink girl. :lol:


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

Girls just need pink and girly colors!
Pixie only has purple and pink liners and fleece bags gihih xD
She also has something called a "theemuts". That's dutch for that thing you put over your tea cattle..Did I spell that correctly and what that thing called, a Tea hat? :lol:

Here she is sitting in it


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable and wow that sky is so blue  !


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh! And I like your rings!! :lol:


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

:lol: Thanks!
They are actually my sister rings/hands


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Stunning!  love how the pink suits her really well~


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

so cute and pink!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Such a beautiful little girl! I love the pink little ears.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, she's so precious!!! She, definitely, is a pink girl. 
If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera do you have? The pictures are so clear and crisp!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is a little pink and white angel!


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Ghihih thanks guys! 

@tie-dye hedgie: I use a Canon EOS 30D


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Evelyne said:


> @tie-dye hedgie: I use a Canon EOS 30D


Thanks Evelyne! I've been wanting a DSLR camera for awhile, I'll have to add this one to my list of choices!


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a real Canon person,always had them, so I wouldn't advise you to buy a Nikon :lol: 
The advise that I will give you is that you don't need a very expensive camera to make the same quality pics. It's all in the lense! Usually you'll get the standard kit lense with it, the 18-50mm, and that ones not really that good xD I used it on these pics but that was because we were outside 
So what will you be using it for, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, hahaha, I've had only had a Nikon point-and-shoot, so I'm open to either!  
Mostly pictures of landscapes, scenary, close-ups of people and pets, sunsets/sunrises.


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

So mostly outside pictures?
The 18-50mm you get with it will be good for that 
If you want to make inside pictures without using the flash you should buy a light sensitive lense,like the 1.8 50mm.
Well anyways, if you need any advise my PM box is always open!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You are really knowledgeable! Thanks, I'll probably take you up on that offer!


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, it's been a long time since I've posted any pictures of my little Pixie :shock: 
So here's a little update  
She is doing really well and being a perfect angel! She still loves to run on her CSW  
On to some pictures I took the past few weeks with my phone.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010099.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010115.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010155.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010156.jpg
http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b388/ ... 010157.jpg


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a little doll.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

AWWWW

There ought to be a squeeee warning.

Sleeping hedgies are way cuter than anything else. Ever.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, Pixie is so pretty!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

She is beautiful!
I love Albinos!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I just love her! Cute pink nose & peach ears. The sleeping picture is my favorite. What a sweetheart!


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh! She is so cute! I love her color!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

She is an absolute little gem!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just one angel of angels! I love that itty bitty foot on that itty bitty nose. I just love her to pieces!! Can I have her? Heeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Evelyne (Jul 8, 2010)

Ghihi thanks everybody  
And NO! You cannot have her  :lol:


----------

